# 2017-2018 Bobcats



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't got any tags yet, and I'm considering if I want to. $15.00 for a tag, and a critter, that if lucky, will fetch $150.00 is getting pricey. (I don't consider time and gas spent perusing them a cost) 

So whos all going after the beast? If I get tags, it will only be two, and I'll tan the Cat and keep it.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I know where a big ol' bobkitty is that you could put your $15 tag on. Unfortunately it is right in city limits. My wife and I are worried about it snatching up the house kitty.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Don't forget, you need to have a current furbearers license as well, so add another $29 to the total. 

As a houndsman, running bobcat is a good indicator of just how good your dogs are. They are lighter, faster, craftier, more agile, have more endurance, and leave less scent than a lion. If you have dogs that can approach a 25% catch rate on bobcat you turn loose on, you have a helluva pack.

I buy a few bobcat tags every year primarily to humiliate myself. :sad:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> Don't forget, you need to have a current furbearers license as well, so add another $29 to the total.
> 
> As a houndsman, running bobcat is a good indicator of just how good your dogs are. They are lighter, faster, craftier, more agile, have more endurance, and leave less scent than a lion. If you have dogs that can approach a 25% catch rate on bobcat you turn loose on, you have a helluva pack.
> 
> I buy a few bobcat tags every year primarily to humiliate myself. :sad:


Bobs are tuff to "Dog"! Slippery things wont stay if treed long enough to get a photo.

I cage trap them. I can turn out the "tit belly's", and keep the BIG Toms.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Sneaky little critters.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

This year you need to get a trap number to even shoot bobcats also.


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

reb8600 said:


> This year you need to get a trap number to even shoot bobcats also.


That's not true. You only need a trap number if you are trapping.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

elkantlers said:


> That's not true. You only need a trap number if you are trapping.


Did you ask the DWR about that? I did and was told you had to have it to hunt them also. Look on page 8 in the furbearer guidebook under "Bobcat Permits" it says

"You must have your current furbearer license, bobcat permit and trap registration license on your person while hunting or trapping a bobcat."

Note it says hunting.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> Did you ask the DWR about that? I did and was told you had to have it to hunt them also. Look on page 8 in the furbearer guidebook under "Bobcat Permits" it says
> 
> "You must have your current furbearer license, bobcat permit and trap registration license on your person while hunting or trapping a bobcat."
> 
> Note it says hunting.


What's up with the "trapping license" thing. A one time fee of $10 and the license is good for life? I thought that the Trap # registration was good enough. Guess the DWR needs to bleed us dry of a few dollars more. And they wonder why they are loosing hunter numbers????? It doesn't take an Einstein mentality to figure this one out.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> Did you ask the DWR about that? I did and was told you had to have it to hunt them also. Look on page 8 in the furbearer guidebook under "Bobcat Permits" it says
> 
> "You must have your current furbearer license, bobcat permit and trap registration license on your person while hunting or trapping a bobcat."
> 
> Note it says hunting.


It's actually on page 9, I had to research it myself, but you're right. A sympathetic judge may rule in your favor because it's not clearly spelled out in other sections of the proclamation (such as what you are required to carry in the field), but it'd be a risk.

Hell, I haven't set a trap since the early 80's and most of my trapping gear has long since disappeared. I had a trap registration number at one time but I have long since forgotten it. I do know it was a 3 digit number, hopefully the DWR records go that far back.....:neutral:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> It's actually on page 9, I had to research it myself, but you're right. A sympathetic judge may rule in your favor because it's not clearly spelled out in other sections of the proclamation (such as what you are required to carry in the field), but it'd be a risk.
> 
> Hell, I haven't set a trap since the early 80's and most of my trapping gear has long since disappeared. I had a trap registration number at one time but I have long since forgotten it. I do know it was a 3 digit number, hopefully the DWR records go that far back.....:neutral:


Yup, they have record of it. My number is four digits, and I think I got it back I the 80's too. ??

I remember when Fur prices were good, it was hard to catch a "Yote". Everyone was out laying iron in the dirt. Of course the old timers (long liners) were making most the catches. Odds were better when laying out 200 + traps in a week.


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

reb8600 said:


> Did you ask the DWR about that? I did and was told you had to have it to hunt them also. Look on page 8 in the furbearer guidebook under "Bobcat Permits" it says
> 
> "You must have your current furbearer license, bobcat permit and trap registration license on your person while hunting or trapping a bobcat."
> 
> Note it says hunting.


Copied and pasted directly from the guide book!!!!

Do you have a trap
registration license?
Utah Admin. Rule R657-11-8
Starting this year, you must possess a
valid trap registration license when *trapping*
furbearers, coyotes or raccoons.


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

See page 8. Bottom left corner.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2017_pdfs/2017-18_furbearer.pdf

There is no way they can make a person get a trap number if they are hunting bobcats with dogs or calling them.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Do what you want. I gave you the reference. Feel free to test it and see if you get a ticket.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

elkantlers said:


> See page 8. Bottom left corner.
> 
> https://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2017_pdfs/2017-18_furbearer.pdf
> 
> There is no way they can make a person get a trap number if they are hunting bobcats with dogs or calling them.


I'm afraid Reb's right, I was a skeptic too until I researched it myself. Keep reading past page 8 to the "Obtaining Permits" heading on page 9, then read the third paragraph in the "Bobcat Permits" section and you'll see it states that you are required to carry a trap registration license on your person while _HUNTING OR TRAPPING_ bobcat.

I personally think the "hunting" part made it in to the proclamation due to a clerical or editorial error, but its there nonetheless. You know there are DWR enforcement officers out there that will read the paragraph I mentioned and enforce it vigorously as written regardless of whether it was intended to include the varmint callers and hound doggers or not.

I know, a required trap registration certificate doesn't make a lick of sense for those of us nontrappers to have while chasing or calling bobcat, but unless the wording in the proclamation is changed it looks like we're going to have to put up with it. :neutral:


----------



## Mtngoat690 (Oct 29, 2014)

Very interesting. 
I called 2 different division office's today on this and I was told by both office's that a trapping number/permit was not required if you are not trapping the bobcat. I referred them both to page 8 and had them read it to back me. The answer was the same. I requested that this be looked due to the wording clearly stating "while trapping or hunting "....ill be following up on this one for sure.


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

It really makes no difference to me, I've had a trap number for 25 years and have already contacted the DWR to get a hard copy because I do trap.

I'm just saying that there is no way they can make a person get a trap registration number that does not trap. Especially since those born after 84' need to take the fur harvesters class to get one. it would be like them telling me I have to have an archery license to hunt with my muzzleloader. Not going to happen. No officer worth a crap is going to ticket a houndsman for hunting bobcats because he doesn't have a trap registration. And, if he does You could get the ticket cancelled and make him look foolish in the process.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

I already pinched the toes of a nice cat in a coyote set. Had to let him go. I'll be looking for him in a few weeks.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

